

9 Ways Asos Gets Ecommerce Usability Wrong - lauradhamilton
http://www.lauradhamilton.com/9-ways-asos-gets-ecommerce-usability-wrong

======
cabirum
Some points I disagree with:

1\. Disabling functionality based on user location is evil. It's entirely
possible to both have iDEAL card and to live in the US (or somewhere else).

2\. You're not manually entering that number every time, are you? And many
formatting libs interfere with properly pasting stuff.

3\. Names of customers from non-english speaking countries are latinized for
display on a card. So, a user can use his real name for profile page and a
transliterated name for billing.

9\. I think security code must be entered on the checkout page right before
submitting the order per some regulations. Also, it's just 3 digits.

